# EMS Noobie looking to dive into EMT B training in Boston Area... where do I start?



## srowell (Jan 19, 2009)

My Situation:

I am graduating college with an unrelated degree in May.  After that I am considering a move to Massachusetts to dive into the EMS field.  I am taking a First Aid/CPR for the Professional Rescuer class in my last semester to get things going.

I would like to take an EMT-B class in route to becoming an EMT-P.  

please help!  Any recommendations of classes, schools, or training programs in the Boston area would be awesome.  Also, any sort of advice that could be offered as far as the steps I should be taking in my quest for my EMT would be wonderful.

other ?'s

about how long does it take to complete and EMT B?


I really am a new to most of this and would really appreciate any knowledge anyone can offer.  THANK YOU MUCH!


----------



## Ethereal (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I can't offer you any advice on programs in your area, but I just completed an EMT-B  course in Nebraska.  It ran for six months, from July 14th to December 13th, and I went two nights a week (monday and wednesday) from 7pm-10pm.  Once a month we had a saturday class from 9am-4pm.  

The curriculum for EMT-B is set by the US DOT and has a minimum of 150 classroom hours I believe (plus a few clinical hours I think).   I would imagine your areas programs are very similar.


----------



## mikeN (Jan 21, 2009)

Boston univ offers a basic course.  Northeastern offers courses from that run from 5 to 8 weeks. Those are on the pricey side. I took mine through a community college. Much much cheaper. Depending on how long you will be in your current state just get your to there and apply for reciprocity here. You don't need residence in mass to have a mass ticket.


----------



## mikeN (Jan 21, 2009)

thereal, are you going to work at Midwest medical transport. I think that is the name of the company in Lincoln.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to EMTLife! There are many options for EMS in MA, particularly in Boston. Conside reading my post on the same topic less than a week ago.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10862

There are many courses offered in MA-- they tend to start on the same cycle (courses began last week), but differ in environment, length, level of intensity, etc. Knowing where in MA you live and your schedule makes it easier to find a course. For a list of all companies that offer the course, check

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...ices_p_emt_training_institutions&csid=Eeohhs2

In many ways, MA EMS, specifically in Boston is different than anywhere else in the country. We have several large, prestigious academic medical centers and many tertiary medical facilities supported by rehabs, nursing homes, dialysis clinics, etc. The market for private (non-emergency) ambulance service is large-- so there are several companies to look at when looking for a job. A contribution to this is a fairly large pool of EMTs looking for job at these companies, so they have been know to hire and fire on a whim. The hiring process has been simplified by some to include 2 pre-requisites (a pulse and a ticket). Jobs are not hard to come by.

Basicly, all the training you need to start is MA EMT-B and CPR. There are rarely pre-employment physicals, and rarely physical requirements.

See below for more information, as well as search this forum for "Boston" "MA", "Mass", etc, as there is much information already posted about MA EMS.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...services_p_training_course_basic&csid=Eeohhs2


Good luck with your endeavors, and I am happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 22, 2009)

And in the great state of MA, they take forever to get your paperwork together. Regardless of course, your practical skills test is about a month later, and your results from your practical take (currently) 6-8 weeks to get to you. Then you can do your written and get your ticket


----------



## mikeN (Jan 22, 2009)

paperwork for reciprocity takes forever. 
It takes 3 to 4 weeks to get your info straight before your practical. If you pass the practical you find out in about 8 to 9 business days by checking in with a third party site. Then you may take the written at a date you can choose. If you fail the practical then you won't hear anthony for 2 to 3 weeks. I waited no where near 6 to 8 weeks for anything.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 22, 2009)

mikeN said:


> paperwork for reciprocity takes forever.
> It takes 3 to 4 weeks to get your info straight before your practical. If you pass the practical you find out in about 8 to 9 business days by checking in with a third party site. Then you may take the written at a date you can choose. If you fail the practical then you won't hear anthony for 2 to 3 weeks. I waited no where near 6 to 8 weeks for anything.



Hi Mike,

That's for reprocity. If you're doing it in Mass it takes that amount of time. I was initially told 4 weeks, but they're backlogged at the moment, so it's 6-8 now

Ian


----------



## mikeN (Jan 22, 2009)

if your basic ticket is fairly new from another state you don't need to tale the practical. A few people in my medic class just got reciprocity from new tickets both from Maine and only had to take the written.  The state is backed up right now for sure with renewals which has been a headache for a lot of my coworkers.


----------



## NebraskanPrincess (Jan 23, 2009)

Midwest Medical runs out of Lincoln?  This read got my attention because, well, a Nebraskan was on it and my services competition may be represented.  Yeah Nebraska!

Back to the non-Cornhusker stuff.  Srowell, I empathized with you so much that I came out of obscurity to respond!    I just graduated with my BA in May with the same thoughts in my head.  I completed EMT-B classes during my senior year with the intent of using them while I attended seminary.  Two angry parents and a full-ride declined to Vanderbilt later, I'm working as a full-time EMT now.  Is it worth it?  Yes.  Can it change your life?  Yes.  I'm in medic school now and still continue to love it.  Of course, I also loved a few guys when I volunteered in Africa and... that's too personal 

My EMT-B class ran from December '07 through the end of March '08.  I finally tested for my license in July - just before I made the decision not to move.  I won't have my medic license until May '10, but that's a great thing because I still have a LOT to learn about becoming a competent -B before I could possibly hope to be a mediocre -P 

You'll do great!  Even when you're supposed to be post-school and keep going back, it's still worth it.  What's life without learning new things?


----------



## mikeN (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry for the typos. I'm working from an iPod touch here. I'm positive Midwest medical transport run in Lincoln. My friend drove by it when she was bringing me back to Omaha to catch my flight. I wanted to stop by to find out how they run bc every company is different. My friend has nothing to do with Ems and was baffled that private services hold a lot of 911 contracts for Ems here. To her only fire or hospital based does 911.


----------



## NebraskanPrincess (Jan 23, 2009)

You're right - they do.  We drove by their station the other day while we did a transfer.  LOL.  Duh.  One of my partners actually used to manage that station!  I can be a bit flighty at times.

Midwest Medical is strictly a transfer service - they do no 911s.  That is true for them across the state.  In fact, state-wide, the majority of 911 contracts are held by city-based fire rescue anymore.  I know AMR just moved into Lincoln, but only Lincoln Fire does their 911 for the entire city.  AMR does transfers as well.

In Omaha, their fire has the majority of the city as well.  Rural Metro does only transfer there.  AMR holds a small section of 911.  Midwest does a lot of transfers there.  In fact, MM is in Columbus, Grand Island, North Platte, Fremont, Lincoln, and Omaha, so if you're interested in Nebraska AND transfers, they're the way to go 

Grand Island is ran by GI Fire and Kearney is split from fire as their fire squad is volunteer and EMS is hospital-based.  Hastings 911 EMS is ran by Rural Metro and Fire is ran by the city.  North Platte is fire/city based.

There's your run-down of the major Nebraska cities!  LOL.  Or the ones I'm well acquainted with anyhoo!


----------



## srowell (Jan 23, 2009)

mikeN said:


> Boston univ offers a basic course.  Northeastern offers courses from that run from 5 to 8 weeks. Those are on the pricey side. I took mine through a community college. Much much cheaper. Depending on how long you will be in your current state just get your to there and apply for reciprocity here. You don't need residence in mass to have a mass ticket.



what is the "ticket" that keeps getting referred too?


----------



## srowell (Jan 23, 2009)

emt-student said:


> Welcome to EMTLife! There are many options for EMS in MA, particularly in Boston. Conside reading my post on the same topic less than a week ago.
> 
> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10862
> 
> ...



thank you so much for all of the info and links, it definitely helps a ton.


----------



## srowell (Jan 24, 2009)

NebraskanPrincess said:


> Midwest Medical runs out of Lincoln?  This read got my attention because, well, a Nebraskan was on it and my services competition may be represented.  Yeah Nebraska!
> 
> Back to the non-Cornhusker stuff.  Srowell, I empathized with you so much that I came out of obscurity to respond!    I just graduated with my BA in May with the same thoughts in my head.  I completed EMT-B classes during my senior year with the intent of using them while I attended seminary.  Two angry parents and a full-ride declined to Vanderbilt later, I'm working as a full-time EMT now.  Is it worth it?  Yes.  Can it change your life?  Yes.  I'm in medic school now and still continue to love it.  Of course, I also loved a few guys when I volunteered in Africa and... that's too personal
> 
> ...


Wow I am glad I am not the only one! The more I research and the more I read the more I want to be part of the EMS community and do this.

I want to attend a strong program, not some so-so, iffy program, hence my reason for coming to the forums.  

Thank you so much for the share!


----------



## mikeN (Jan 25, 2009)

srowell said:


> what is the "ticket" that keeps getting referred too?



ticket - certification.
You'll hear ticket be used more than certification when talking to your coworkers. I'm working from an iPod here so it's easier to keep things concise too.


----------



## Essie (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know if you already have all the information you need, but if it helps I just completed the EMT-B course with Boston EMS, and I HIGHLY reccomend it. Captain Scarna, who teaches the course, is the best teacher I've ever had. You get to do practicals with the materials they use for the state exam regularly (and all your instructors are state examiners as well as current EMTs working in the Boston EMS 911 system). It's also not that expensive.


----------



## TechWho (Jan 29, 2009)

More reciprocity information!

I'm taking my written exam for Connecticut tomorrow, and I spent last weekend in Boston and paid a visit to the Office of Emergency Medical Services.

The fellow I spoke with there said that if you're certified in another state, they'll exempt you from the practical given a current and valid EMT-B license, and to expect about 10-15 days after applying for reciprocity to hear about the third-party written exam. A day or so to schedule, then, pending a successful exam, he said you should expect to walk out of their with your Massachusetts ticket.


----------



## mikeN (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you talk to Paul Cauffey?


----------



## TechWho (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't get the guy's name - just asked at the front desk and the receptionist went into the main office to get somebody. If I recall correctly, tall skinny older guy, grey facial hair, lived in Connecticut for a few years.


----------



## srowell (Jan 30, 2009)

Essie said:


> I don't know if you already have all the information you need, but if it helps I just completed the EMT-B course with Boston EMS, and I HIGHLY reccomend it. Captain Scarna, who teaches the course, is the best teacher I've ever had. You get to do practicals with the materials they use for the state exam regularly (and all your instructors are state examiners as well as current EMTs working in the Boston EMS 911 system). It's also not that expensive.


I would definitely be interested in hearing about your experience at Boston EMS.  How long was the course?


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 7, 2009)

*Boston area ems / private services*

Hello all from Chitown!  I'm going to be moving near Boston soon & would like to know if any medics from there can give me any names of services that have the best reputations as far as their salaries, benies,& most importantly services that medics want to stay with. I have 28 yrs as an EMT-P here in Illinois & have my EMT-P Mass. license & ACLS + I'm also an experienced Firefighter. My relatives are from the Boston area so I know in general about the locals, just want to find out the who's who of the area. I was able to google Lifeline in Woburn (looks good) & have heard + things about Cataldo. Any advice? Thank you.
Kevin from Chicago..


----------



## mikeN (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not a fan of lifeline. 
Action is based out of Woburn too and haven't heard bad things.
Armstrong - drive 5minutes down the road for their hq
Eastern - very small but also in Woburn. 
Cataldo - good rep, has a good stronghold on its service area, rivals action
Atlantic - a division of cataldo that services north I cataldo's area. 

I don't know much about eastern but the others aren't bad.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 9, 2009)

I can tell you first hand, Cataldo is a nice place to work. The supervisors are helpful and not just out to bust you. Dispatch is great and overtime is EVERYWHERE if you want it. The trucks are generally good and low milage.


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 9, 2009)

*Massachusetts ems licensure.*

I took my EMT-P last year for Mass, & after sending my documents (you need current ACLS as well) to Boylston Street & the fees, I went to W.Springfield & took a 175 question written on a computor & received my Comm.Mass. EMT-P on site after the graded my exam. Outside of paying the fee to the Commenwealth & to the company PSI for taking the exam I thought it was pretty painless! It was expensive for the out of pocket issue, but Massachusetts is a beautiful place & I hope I can sort out where/who needs medics.


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC (Mar 9, 2009)

*Mass. EMS.*

I just read the posting from imurphy & mikeN. Cataldo is good? I'd like to check them out. Do any of the services allow someone to come ride 3rd person to see for themselves? Also, I have relations in Braintree off Bickford Street. My Dad & family are originally from Roxbury off the ole St.Francis De Sales St. I was there last year in Boston & the burbs & I think it's great!! I'm really getten the itch to go back to stay, I'll look into those services you've mentioned, thanks to all..
Kevin ...


----------

